# plastic beads



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i try the mud set bead, but i don't like the i-beam, is hard to adjust the corner.often i need to cut the gyprock. is possible to install plastic bead with just mud ?

thx


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

The mud set rigid beads do require the corner to be cut back about 1/8" and they are designed to be installed with mud.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

trim tex sell mud set bead and plastic bead, can buy plastic bead and install with mud ?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

killerjune said:


> trim tex sell mud set bead and plastic bead, can buy plastic bead and install with mud ?


I know a few guys on here have done it, and I've done it myself a few times with no problems. That being said the manufacture will tell you not to install traditional vinyl bead with mud.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

killerjune said:


> trim tex sell mud set bead and plastic bead, can buy plastic bead and install with mud ?


I have installed plastic bullnose bead for years using mud,,,, I have had no issues that I know of since doing so....... knock on wood:whistling2:

But since joining DWT, it seems I should of or should of been using some mud max or white glue with my mud, and a few staples here and there.

SO...... I would recommend using a good taping mud, or adding some glue to a good all purpose mud.

You can experiment yourself to see which mud works best. Just use a few scrap pieces of vinyl bead, and apply them to a scrap piece of drywall, and pull them of the next day. Try some mixes with glue added to your mud, or certain brands of mud you can get in your area, and see how they stand on their own.

One mud I would not recommend is machine mud. About 2 weeks ago I was testing CGC red AP vs Machine mud using paper tape. Using straight stiff mud out of the box, I applied 3 tapes each to some scrap drywall. The next day I pulled the tapes off. The CGC red was fairly hard to pull off, and it left remnants of paper behind. The machine mud was scary stuff:blink:, it offered little resistance when you pulled on it, it's like it just popped right off

I would say go for it, if you use a good installing mud..........

Although Joe from Trim tex might be screaming at his computer right now to ban 2buck instead of Kiwiman, after reading my last statement


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I have installed plastic bullnose bead for years using mud,,,, I have had no issues that I know of since doing so....... knock on wood:whistling2:
> 
> But since joining DWT, it seems I should of or should of been using some mud max or white glue with my mud, and a few staples here and there.
> 
> ...


Good to hear I'm not the only one who does the test strips lol. Every time I try a new mud I'll do a side by side comparison on some scrap.:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Try USG MEAN GREEN!!
That tape wont b coming off!!:yes:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I have installed plastic bullnose bead for years using mud,,,, I have had no issues that I know of since doing so....... knock on wood:whistling2:
> 
> But since joining DWT, it seems I should of or should of been using some mud max or white glue with my mud, and a few staples here and there.
> 
> ...


Some folks have developed their own installation methods and have proven results. :thumbsup: and the world is a better place because of people thinking outside the box! Many people have been successfully installing beads with mud for a very long time. 
Just remember: use a good quality Taping / all purpose, that has proven to you to have good bond. Then stick with it and don't bounce around to use what ever is on sale. (Try not to use Box store mud as it has lower quality and less glue than the same product from your local GSD (gypsum supply dealer) trust me its cheaper there for a reason. Use a good white glue (MudMax) on setting and fill coat, make sure your job site climate is in the operating window for mud and board.

As for testing I recommend that is a great idea. (And 2 buck thought I was going to yell  ) Except you must wait 3 days after last coat before you pull, peel, stretch, impact. Our testing (we do tons of it) we always fill coat , finish coat , sand and prime, and then wait 3 full days after primer to impact or peel. 8 days total


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> As for testing I recommend that is a great idea. (And 2 buck thought I was going to yell  ) l


Awesome, Joe didn't yell to see me banned:thumbup:

But we should still ban that sheep shagging Kiwiman:blink:,,,,,,,,, Right Joe


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Try USG MEAN GREEN!!
> That tape wont b coming off!!:yes:


USG is CGC in Banada, and it looks like the colour code is the same, green box is taping mud. One of the best muds out there with a lot of glue in it. Only thing I hate about it is, it makes your bazooka feel 20 pounds heavier when running it.

So killer june, if you don't feel like farting around with which type of mud to use, get the CGC green to install your vinyl bead(and lay tape too) It has a excellent amount of glue in it:yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Mean green.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Mean green.:thumbsup:


Standard green top [white] or the advance formula [gray] ???? Which would be best for taping ..glue content?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Standard green top [white] or the advance formula [gray] ???? Which would be best for taping ..glue content?


USG dark green lid, sticks like nobody's business.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> USG dark green lid, sticks like nobody's business.


We have 2 here ..green top same color tops one is white mud. the other is very gray in color [advance formula]


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

This one.
.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Is the advance formula a lightweight mud?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

This is what it feels like after a full day with mean green...


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> USG is CGC in Banada, and it looks like the colour code is the same, green box is taping mud. One of the best muds out there with a lot of glue in it. Only thing I hate about it is, it makes your bazooka feel 20 pounds heavier when running it.
> 
> So killer june, if you don't feel like farting around with which type of mud to use, get the CGC green to install your vinyl bead(and lay tape too) It has a excellent amount of glue in it:yes:


Yea Mr Buck it sure does make the gun heavy but that stuff sticks like sh*t 2 a blanket:thumbup:
I ounce did 6 flats with mean green ready for sand!!All i can say is NEVER again!!! F*ck sanding that stuff!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mld said:


> This one.
> .
> 
> View attachment 9124


 Thats the bad boy!!!:yes:
Shrinks but sticks!:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Best place for plastic beads is in the site skip.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

TonyM said:


> Best place for plastic beads is in the site skip.


?........:blink:


----------

